# 24 Small New England Towns You Absolutely Have to Visit



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2014)

Here are some quaint New England towns that would be very interesting to visit...http://www.buzzfeed.com/adamdavis/charming-small-new-england-towns-you-absolutely-need-to-v#24liwvp

​


----------

